# L'omosessualità



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Novembre 2013)

Come vi approcciate a quest' argomento? Avete riserve contro i gay o li "accettate"?

Tipo se nel forum ci fosse un omosessuale o un vostro amico lo fosse vi relazionereste lo stesso con loro?

Quotato 1.01 che il primo commento a questo topic sarà :" stai cercando di fare outing? :fuma" .

Vi anticipo: ASSOLUTAMENTE NO, sono fidanzato , w le Milfone e la f ..a!


----------



## vota DC (22 Novembre 2013)

Andrebbero marchiati, non perché si comportano male, ma perché molte mie amiche si rifiutano di credere alle loro tendenze pure quando questi confessano. Le tendenze secondo me andrebbero scritte nella carta di identità assieme alla dieta seguita.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Novembre 2013)

sai quanti fidanzati sono in realtà gay ma per paura della reazione della società mantengono tutto dentro, sposandosi e facendo pure figli?  Nel mio caso, ad esempio, ho scoperto dopo 15 anni che un amico di infanzia è gay, eppure con lui si parlava tranquillamente di gnocca. Tuttavia non ha mai avuto fidanzate e quando sono venuto a sapere che fosse gay, a posteriori la cosa mi è sembrata logica. Tutt'ora oggi usciamo, ridiamo e scherziamo insieme e il rapporto non è cambiato per niente.

Personalmente da etero non ho riserve nei confronti degli omosessuali. Li considero persone normali o al massimo "eccentrici" nei casi più particolari. Non sta scritto da nessuna parte che si devono amare solo persone di sesso opposto. Riprodursi è un conto, provare sentimenti un altro.


----------



## Frikez (22 Novembre 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Andrebbero marchiati, non perché si comportano male, ma perché molte mie amiche si rifiutano di credere alle loro tendenze pure quando questi confessano. Le tendenze secondo me andrebbero scritte nella carta di identità assieme alla dieta seguita.



Wtf??


----------



## iceman. (22 Novembre 2013)

Credo di conoscerne uno anche se non lo ammetterà mai


----------



## Butcher (22 Novembre 2013)

Praticamente ho più amici gay che etero.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Novembre 2013)

Nessun problema.


----------



## juventino (22 Novembre 2013)

Per quel che mi riguarda ognuno è libero di avere le preferenze che vuole.


----------



## Djici (22 Novembre 2013)

+ gay = - concorrenza per le ragazze

benvengano (ovviamente sono contro le ragazze che stanno con altre ragazze... a parte se posso essere il terzo )


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Novembre 2013)

Non ho alcun problema, cioè uno è e fa ciò che vuole. Non siamo nel Medioevo. E poi c'è più figa per tutti ....


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Novembre 2013)

E' una malattia come un'altra, non vedo perché dovrebbero essere criticati o emarginati in alcun modo (infatti ho un paio di amici omosessuali e sostanzialmente il comportamento che ho con loro è identico a quello che ho con tutti).

Commenti isterici fra 3...2..1...


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Novembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Per quel che mi riguarda ognuno è libero di avere le preferenze che vuole.



Quoto.

Però un pò mi infastidisce, come in tutte le cose umane, l'esasperazione. Non dico che non lo debbano far sapere e nasconderlo, ci mancherebbe, però...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Novembre 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> + gay = - concorrenza per le ragazze
> 
> benvengano (ovviamente sono contro le ragazze che stanno con altre ragazze... a parte se posso essere il terzo )



esatto


----------



## Sesfips (22 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> E' una malattia come un'altra, non vedo perché dovrebbero essere criticati o emarginati in alcun modo (infatti ho un paio di amici omosessuali e sostanzialmente il comportamento che ho con loro è identico a quello che ho con tutti).
> 
> Commenti isterici fra 3...2..1...



Perchè secondo te è una malattia? (non è un commento polemico il mio)


----------



## If Everyone Cared (22 Novembre 2013)

io lo sono e m'attizza un fracco morto che parla.


----------



## Mou (22 Novembre 2013)

Ho diversi conoscenti gay che tratto in modo assolutamente normale, ma non ho mai nascosto loro che trovo la cosa piuttosto "innaturale".


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Novembre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Perchè secondo te è una malattia? (non è un commento polemico il mio)





If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> io lo sono e m'attizza un fracco morto che parla.



Perché rappresenta un "difetto" a livello di ciclo biologico.
Oggigiorno grazie alle tecnologie a disposizione il problema non sussiste neanche, con ovuli in affitto e fecondazioni in vitro, ma due omosessuali anche solo 50 anni fa non avrebbero potuto portare avanti la specie. Certo, nulla vieta ad un omosessuale di concepire con una donna, ma semplicemente a livello naturale non è stimolato a farlo.
E' abbastanza scontato che l'istinto sessuale, il piacere sessuale, "nasca" come incentivo alla prosecuzione della specie, dunque semplicemente un omosessuale non è biologicamente portato a tale prosecuzione. L'istinto di paternità può chiaramente esistere, ci mancherebbe, ma è un input di tipo emotivo e sociologico, non "animale", se capite cosa intendo.
E questo alla fine porta due considerazioni: 1) io ho amici omosessuali, con cui vado d'amore e d'accordo, ma che sicuramente si risentirebbero se io facessi a loro questo discorso. Semplicemente perché la concezione di "malattia" sembra qualcosa di "abominevole", o qualcosa di cui vergognarsi. Io non la vedo così. Mica c'è da vergognarsi per come uno nasce. La butto lì per far capire cosa intendo come "importanza" di questa "malattia". Io ho avuto una predisposizione genetica per le emorroidi. Entrambi i miei genitori ne soffrono e ne hanno sofferto. Beh, ne soffro anche io. Al di là dei gravi disagi in determinati periodi, non vedo cosa ci sia di male, o di che vergognarsi. Ecco, per me l'omosessualità è lo stesso, niente di più e niente di meno. Solo che un omosessuale non credo desideri essere curato (del resto, anche io non vorrei essere curato per provare attrazione verso gli uomini e non più verso le donne).
2) Il risentimento di cui sopra, deriva da una discriminazione contra omosessuale di qualche decennio addietro, sommata alla discriminazione pro omosessuale degli anni 2000. E' un po' come le persone di colore. O sei pro in tutto e per tutto, oppure sei un razzista. Non puoi essere neutro, non puoi essere logico. O stai con "loro" o stai con "loro", distinzione pure ridicola, visto che alla fine siamo tutti sullo stesso livello: esseri umani.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Novembre 2013)

Io contro i gay non ho nulla. Non mi piace l'aucelebrazione della propria sessualità, l'esternazione a tutti i costi del proprio orientamento sessuale, quello mi dà fastidio...

Comunque ho avuto a che fare direttamente con i gay, visto che uno è mio cugino (non è figlio naturale di mio zio, ma solo adottivo). 
Lui mi infastidisce perché ostenta il fatto di essere gay: ad esempio se conosce una persona deve dirle dopo due minuti che lui è omosessuale. 
Tra l'altro durante l'estate stavo per menarlo visto che c'ha provato spudoratamente con me


----------



## juventino (22 Novembre 2013)

Ma l'omosessualità è sicuramente da classificare almeno come un'anomalia di tipo naturale. Il fatto è che in molti danno a questa definizione un significato dispregiativo e discriminatorio. Io per dire credo che, dal punto di vista affettivo, non ci siano differenze fra una coppia etero ed una gay.


----------



## Sesfips (23 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Perché rappresenta un "difetto" a livello di ciclo biologico.
> Oggigiorno grazie alle tecnologie a disposizione il problema non sussiste neanche, con ovuli in affitto e fecondazioni in vitro, ma due omosessuali anche solo 50 anni fa non avrebbero potuto portare avanti la specie. Certo, nulla vieta ad un omosessuale di concepire con una donna, ma semplicemente a livello naturale non è stimolato a farlo.
> E' abbastanza scontato che l'istinto sessuale, il piacere sessuale, "nasca" come incentivo alla prosecuzione della specie, dunque semplicemente un omosessuale non è biologicamente portato a tale prosecuzione. L'istinto di paternità può chiaramente esistere, ci mancherebbe, ma è un input di tipo emotivo e sociologico, non "animale", se capite cosa intendo.
> E questo alla fine porta due considerazioni: 1) io ho amici omosessuali, con cui vado d'amore e d'accordo, ma che sicuramente si risentirebbero se io facessi a loro questo discorso. Semplicemente perché la concezione di "malattia" sembra qualcosa di "abominevole", o qualcosa di cui vergognarsi. Io non la vedo così. Mica c'è da vergognarsi per come uno nasce. La butto lì per far capire cosa intendo come "importanza" di questa "malattia". Io ho avuto una predisposizione genetica per le emorroidi. Entrambi i miei genitori ne soffrono e ne hanno sofferto. Beh, ne soffro anche io. Al di là dei gravi disagi in determinati periodi, non vedo cosa ci sia di male, o di che vergognarsi. Ecco, per me l'omosessualità è lo stesso, niente di più e niente di meno. Solo che un omosessuale non credo desideri essere curato (del resto, anche io non vorrei essere curato per provare attrazione verso gli uomini e non più verso le donne).
> 2) Il risentimento di cui sopra, deriva da una discriminazione contra omosessuale di qualche decennio addietro, sommata alla discriminazione pro omosessuale degli anni 2000. E' un po' come le persone di colore. O sei pro in tutto e per tutto, oppure sei un razzista. Non puoi essere neutro, non puoi essere logico. O stai con "loro" o stai con "loro", distinzione pure ridicola, visto che alla fine siamo tutti sullo stesso livello: esseri umani.



Il tuo è un discorso tutto sommato logico.
Però non concordo sul fatto che sia una "malattia". Capisco cosa intendi, ma secondo me gli omosessuali hanno semplicemente un'attrazione diversa. Gli eterosessuali per i maschi/femmine, gli omosessuali per coloro dello stesso sesso. Per loro diciamo è "naturale".
E' anche vero che l'essere umano per procreare ha bisogno di un uomo e una donna, però dall'altra parte anche altri essere viventi hanno istinti omosessuali. Quindi boh, sinceramente il discorso è un pò complesso e delicato.
Ma come hai detto tu, o si è pro o si è contro. Non esiste via di mezzo, altrimenti vieni etichettato come razzista o un troglodita. 
Io sono per il libero arbitrio, quindi ognuno può fare quello che vuole, non mi interessa molto, sinceramente.



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io contro i gay non ho nulla. Non mi piace l'aucelebrazione della propria sessualità, l'esternazione a tutti i costi del proprio orientamento sessuale, quello mi dà fastidio...



Ecco, questa è una cosa che anchio francamente non capisco. Cioè il bisogno di esternare per forza la proprià sessualità.
A tal proprosito non capisco, ad esempio, a cosa servano i gay pride, visto che siamo tutti uguali e con uguali diritti e doveri.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (23 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io contro i gay non ho nulla. Non mi piace l'aucelebrazione della propria sessualità, l'esternazione a tutti i costi del proprio orientamento sessuale, quello mi dà fastidio...
> 
> Comunque ho avuto a che fare direttamente con i gay, visto che uno è mio cugino (non è figlio naturale di mio zio, ma solo adottivo).
> Lui mi infastidisce perché ostenta il fatto di essere gay: ad esempio se conosce una persona deve dirle dopo due minuti che lui è omosessuale.
> Tra l'altro durante l'estate stavo per menarlo visto che c'ha provato spudoratamente con me



la classica kekka che chiunque prenderebbe volentieri a sprangate nei denti, insomma.
però adesso non fare l'ipocrita, se fosse stato una cugina ci saresti stato eccome.


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Novembre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Il tuo è un discorso tutto sommato logico.
> Però non concordo sul fatto che sia una "malattia". Capisco cosa intendi, ma secondo me gli omosessuali hanno semplicemente un'attrazione diversa. Gli eterosessuali per i maschi/femmine, gli omosessuali per coloro dello stesso sesso. Per loro diciamo è "naturale".
> E' anche vero che l'essere umano per procreare ha bisogno di un uomo e una donna, però dall'altra parte anche altri essere viventi hanno istinti omosessuali. Quindi boh, sinceramente il discorso è un pò complesso e delicato.
> Ma come hai detto tu, o si è pro o si è contro. Non esiste via di mezzo, altrimenti vieni etichettato come razzista o un troglodita.
> Io sono per il libero arbitrio, quindi ognuno può fare quello che vuole, non mi interessa molto, sinceramente.



Sì certo, anche altre specie hanno sviluppato delle tendenze omosessuali, ma questo non cambia il livello del discorso.
In natura le specie si evolvono continuamente per sopravvivere come tali. Biologicamente gli esseri viventi sono "programmati" per portare avanti la propria stirpe. Un omosessuale, biologicamente, no. Tutto qua. Ma senza star a fare grandi drammi: è una gengivite, né più né meno.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (23 Novembre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> visto che siamo tutti uguali e con uguali diritti e doveri.



in italia?



Morto che parla ha scritto:


> O stai con "loro" o stai con "loro"



dubito frequenteresti una persona che non ti ritiene normale.
però magari ritieni questo dettaglio equiparabile a uno che non apprezza il tuo modo di vestirti o il taglio di capelli.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Novembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> la classica kekka che chiunque prenderebbe volentieri a sprangate nei denti, insomma.
> però adesso non fare l'ipocrita, ché se fosse stata una cugina ci saresti stato eccome.


Le sprangate nei denti non le ha prese, ma i calci in **** sì (non da me, ma so che l'hanno menato)...

L'hanno menato non per omofobia, ma perché questo qua infastidiva. Mio zio è stato costretto ad affittargli un appartamento solo per lui perché quando stava in casa con altri combinava guai... si innamorava dei coinquilini. Una volta ad esempio stava in casa con un altro ragazzo... questo era etero e fidanzato... mio cugino lo aspettava la sera sveglio... non mangiava se non c'era pure lui e gli preparava da mangiare. Non so cosa sia successo esattamente, fatto sta che questo ragazzo lo picchiò prima di lasciare l'appartamento.


----------



## Sesfips (23 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Sì certo, anche altre specie hanno sviluppato delle tendenze omosessuali, ma questo non cambia il livello del discorso.
> In natura le specie si evolvono continuamente per sopravvivere come tali. Biologicamente gli esseri viventi sono "programmati" per portare avanti la propria stirpe. Un omosessuale, biologicamente, no. Tutto qua. Ma senza star a fare grandi drammi: è una gengivite, né più né meno.



Sì sì, su questo sono d'accordo con te. E' la natura che ci indica che per portare avanti la specie c'è bisogno di un uomo e una donna, è una cosa oggettiva, palese, incontestabile.

Quello che mi da più fastidio sono le persone perbeniste, moraliste, buoniste di sta cippa, le quali, appena provi a fare un ragionamento razionale, ti etichettano come un razzista o peggio.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Le sprangate nei denti non le ha prese, ma i calci in **** sì (non da me, ma so che l'hanno menato)...
> 
> L'hanno menato non per omofobia, ma perché questo qua infastidiva. Mio zio è stato costretto ad affittargli un appartamento solo per lui perché quando stava in casa con altri combinava guai... si innamorava dei coinquilini. Una volta ad esempio stava in casa con un altro ragazzo... questo era etero e fidanzato... mio cugino lo aspettava la sera sveglio... non mangiava se non c'era pure lui e gli preparava da mangiare. Non so cosa sia successo esattamente, fatto sta che questo ragazzo lo picchiò prima di lasciare l'appartamento.



Certo il personaggio che hai descritto un paio di sprangate se le sarebbe meritate. Comunque concordo sul fatto che molti ostentino eccessivamente la loro sessualità e si sentano discriminati in ogni caso. Che rottura di maroni.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (23 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Le sprangate nei denti non le ha prese, ma i calci in **** sì (non da me, ma so che l'hanno menato)...
> 
> L'hanno menato non per omofobia, ma perché questo qua infastidiva. Mio zio è stato costretto ad affittargli un appartamento solo per lui perché quando stava in casa con altri combinava guai... si innamorava dei coinquilini. Una volta ad esempio stava in casa con un altro ragazzo... questo era etero e fidanzato... mio cugino lo aspettava la sera sveglio... non mangiava se non c'era pure lui e gli preparava da mangiare. Non so cosa sia successo esattamente, fatto sta che questo ragazzo lo picchiò prima di lasciare l'appartamento.



però gli andava bene finché preparava da mangiare e magari gli faceva anche il bucato.
in pratica s'è levato lo sfizio (e non nel modo in cui sperava tuo cugino) solo quando non gli è servito più.
un gran pezzo di sterco opportunista, non c'è che dire.
magari la mia chiave di lettura è errata, però la tempista del pestaggio fa un po' (tanto) insospettire.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Certo il personaggio che hai descritto un paio di sprangate se le sarebbe meritate. Comunque concordo sul fatto che molti ostentino eccessivamente la loro sessualità e si sentano discriminati in ogni caso. Che rottura di maroni.


Ma è un disadattato a livello sociale... in genere non mi vergogno quando esco con qualcuno, ma con lui sì e non perché sia omosessuale, ma perché non si controlla. Alla presenza di altri fa riferimenti espliciti... molto espliciti ad aspetti sessuali suoi e che ha vissuto. 

Non sono tutti così ovviamente, lui è un caso limite.


----------



## Mou (23 Novembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> però gli andava bene finché preparava da mangiare e magari gli faceva anche il bucato.
> in pratica s'è levato lo sfizio (e non nel modo in cui sperava tuo cugino) solo quando non gli è servito più.
> un gran pezzo di sterco opportunista, non c'è che dire.
> magari la mia chiave di lettura è errata, però la tempista del pestaggio fa un po' (tanto) insospettire.



Come fai a essere sempre così simpatico in ogni topic a cui partecipi? Curiosità


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma è un disadattato a livello sociale... in genere non mi vergogno quando esco con qualcuno, ma con lui sì e non perché sia omosessuale, ma perché non si controlla. Alla presenza di altri fa riferimenti espliciti... molto espliciti ad aspetti sessuali suoi e che ha vissuto.
> 
> Non sono tutti così ovviamente, lui è un caso limite.



E' un gran rompi maroni, aldilà che obiettivamente ascoltare le sue prodezze sessuali non sarà 'na bella esperienza.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (23 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Come fai a essere sempre così simpatico in ogni topic a cui partecipi? Curiosità :fuma



ma eri tu il tizio in questione, per caso?
no, sennò 'sto post non ha alcun senso.


----------



## Mou (23 Novembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> ma eri tu il tizio in questione, per caso?
> no, sennò 'sto post non ha alcun senso.



Stavo solo parlando di te. Mi dispiace se ti offendi subito.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Novembre 2013)

Comunque a me un pò sulle balls stanno, mi riferisco a quelli che esternano particolarmente il loro essere.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Novembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> però gli andava bene finché preparava da mangiare e magari gli faceva anche il bucato.
> in pratica s'è levato lo sfizio (e non nel modo in cui sperava tuo cugino) solo quando non gli è servito più.
> un gran pezzo di sterco opportunista, non c'è che dire.
> magari la mia chiave di lettura è errata, però la tempista del pestaggio fa un po' (tanto) insospettire.


In realtà lui ha vissuto una storia di questo tipo con un altro ragazzo, ma già quando stava nell'appartamento da solo. Stava insieme a uno che frequentava spesso casa di mio cugino e la usava in sostanza come appoggio per andare al conservatorio senza far spendere ai suoi genitori soldi per l'affitto. Una volta terminato il conservatorio, questo qua mandò a quel paese mio cugino... tra l'altro avevano in mente di andare in Spagna per sposarsi... non posso scrivere qui ulteriori dettagli perché si va off-topic, ma ci son robe che ho sentito da mia zia che riguardano mio cugino che fanno rotolare dalle risate...


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Comunque a me un pò sulle balls stanno, mi riferisco a quelli che esternano particolarmente il loro essere.



Però quando le MILF esternano spudoratamente il loro essere non ti dispiace, eh???


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Però quando le MILF esternano spudoratamente il loro essere non ti dispiace, eh???



No, le MILF possono fare tutto mi sottometto a loro


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E' un gran rompi maroni, aldilà che obiettivamente ascoltare le sue prodezze sessuali non sarà 'na bella esperienza.


Non è solo rompi maroni... è proprio insopportabile... è senza dubbio la persona più odiosa e scorretta che abbia mai conosciuto.


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Novembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> in italia?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non ho capito.
Sto dicendo che per me l'omosessualità equivale alla gengivite, cosa vuol dire non ritenere "normale"?


----------



## If Everyone Cared (23 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Stavo solo parlando di te. Mi dispiace se ti offendi subito.



ohibò, pure sui forum m'attiro i matti.


----------



## Frikez (23 Novembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Io per dire credo che, dal punto di vista affettivo, non ci siano differenze fra una coppia etero ed una gay.



Solo dal quel punto di vista IMHO

Io per esempio non concepisco come una coppia gay possa adottare un bambino, più che altro pensando alla situazione familiare che si verrebbe a creare, soprattutto quando si tratta di bimbi piccoli.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Novembre 2013)

Beh quella dell'adozione è una bella gatta da pelare. Non sono contrario a prescindere in quanto sarebbe al bambino/a lo stesso amore di una coppia etero, però non è ovviamente la stessa cosa, inutile farla lunga.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (23 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> In realtà lui ha vissuto una storia di questo tipo con un altro ragazzo, ma già quando stava nell'appartamento da solo. Stava insieme a uno che frequentava spesso casa di mio cugino e la usava in sostanza come appoggio per andare al conservatorio senza far spendere ai suoi genitori soldi per l'affitto. Una volta terminato il conservatorio, questo qua mandò a quel paese mio cugino... tra l'altro avevano in mente di andare in Spagna per sposarsi... non posso scrivere qui ulteriori dettagli perché si va off-topic, ma ci son robe che ho sentito da mia zia che riguardano mio cugino che fanno rotolare dalle risate...



se li va a cercare col lanternino, insomma.
dalle miei parti di solito si augura di farsi benedire da un prete gay. mi sa che tuo cugino sarebbe anche facilitato nella ricerca.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Novembre 2013)

Ma quali adozioni, non scherziamo. MAI e poi MAI.


----------



## Livestrong (23 Novembre 2013)

Nessuno di noi, o meglio, una piccolissima percentuale di noi nasce eterosessuale o gay al 100%. Mai sentito parlare della scala Kinsey? 
Inoltre è parecchio limitante catalogare una persona in una categoria piuttosto che nell'altra solo perché sessualmente attratta da un individuo del suo stesso sesso o da uno di quello opposto. Si può amare benissimo anche un altro uomo senza farci del sesso, senza che tale relazione debba essere considerata inferiore ad altre.


----------



## juventino (23 Novembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Solo dal quel punto di vista IMHO
> 
> Io per esempio non concepisco come una coppia gay possa adottare un bambino, più che altro pensando alla situazione familiare che si verrebbe a creare, soprattutto quando si tratta di bimbi piccoli.



Quello delle adozioni è un tema estremamente delicato. In linea di massima io sono contrario proprio per quelle situazioni che intendi te e che si verrebbero inevitabilmente a creare.


----------



## Frikez (23 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh quella dell'adozione è una bella gatta da pelare. Non sono contrario a prescindere in quanto sarebbe al bambino/a lo stesso amore di una coppia etero, però non è ovviamente la stessa cosa, inutile farla lunga.



No ma non parlo di amore, ci sono migliaia di orfani in Italia che non vedono l'ora di trovare una famiglia e una coppia omosessuale può trasmettere affetto né più né meno di una coppia etero.

Quello che mi lascia perplesso è come possa crescere quel bambino in un nucleo familiare diverso dal solito, boh non so.


----------



## Livestrong (23 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> E' una malattia come un'altra, non vedo perché dovrebbero essere criticati o emarginati in alcun modo (infatti ho un paio di amici omosessuali e sostanzialmente il comportamento che ho con loro è identico a quello che ho con tutti).
> 
> Commenti isterici fra 3...2..1...


Non è una malattia perché la normalità prevederebbe che una persona fosse bisessuale. Esistono animali che praticano sesso omosessuale nel caso non lo sappiate, senza per questo essere considerati malati, nè la loro specie è numericamente a rischio


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Novembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> No ma non parlo di amore, ci sono migliaia di orfani in Italia che non vedono l'ora di trovare una famiglia e una coppia omosessuale può trasmettere affetto né più né meno di una coppia etero.
> 
> Quello che mi lascia perplesso è come possa crescere quel bambino in un nucleo familiare diverso dal solito, boh non so.



Meglio orfano che cresciuto da due padri o due madri. Pensa te che disagio nella vita.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Novembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> se li va a cercare col lanternino, insomma.
> dalle miei parti di solito si augura di farsi benedire da un prete gay. mi sa che tuo cugino sarebbe anche facilitato nella ricerca.


Una devo assolutamente raccontarla. Qualche mese fa quando stava ancora insieme a questo ragazzo, mio cugino si è dovuto operare (un intervento alle anche).... niente di grave. Bene, prima di farsi operare si è recato dal notaio a fare testamento perché in caso di morte tutti i suoi averi dovevano essere del suo ex. 

ROTFL


----------



## Livestrong (23 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Comunque a me un pò sulle balls stanno, mi riferisco a quelli che esternano particolarmente il loro essere.



Secondo me è perché sei potenzialmente attratto anch dagli uomini ma lo neghi a te stesso. La società ci fa ritenere giusto andare con una donna e sbagliato andare con un uomo. A me è capitato di ricevere avances omosessuali e di rifiutarle scherzandoci sopra, tuttora con chi ci ha provato con me faccio battute sull'argomento per dire.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (23 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> stai cercando di fare outing? :fuma" .



tuttalpiù coming out, comunque.


----------



## Livestrong (23 Novembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Solo dal quel punto di vista IMHO
> 
> Io per esempio non concepisco come una coppia gay possa adottare un bambino, più che altro pensando alla situazione familiare che si verrebbe a creare, soprattutto quando si tratta di bimbi piccoli.


Se anche crescessero gay che problema ci sarebbe? Uno che cresce in una famiglia eterosessuale è portato ad essere eterosessuale, ma nessuno si è mai lamentato in milioni di anni


----------



## If Everyone Cared (23 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Una devo assolutamente raccontarla. Qualche mese fa quando stava ancora insieme a questo ragazzo, mio cugino si è dovuto operare (un intervento alle anche).... niente di grave. Bene, prima di farsi operare si è recato dal notaio a fare testamento perché in caso di morte tutti i suoi averi dovevano essere del suo ex.
> 
> ROTFL





quindi è benestante? fossi in tuo zio non gli intesterei nemmeno il comò in camera da letto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Novembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> quindi è benestante? fossi in tuo zio non gli intesterei nemmeno il comò in camera da letto.


ahahaahah... fa lo studente. 

Cioè io veramente lo prenderei a sprangate, mio zio non so come fa a trattenersi, ma credo che abbia parecchio prurito alle mani XD

Mio zio mensilmente gli paga: l'affitto di un bilocale, tutte le bollette, il mangiare e in più ha preteso 100 euro a settimana per le sue spese personali... creme, cremine e minoxidil...


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Novembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> No ma non parlo di amore, ci sono migliaia di orfani in Italia che non vedono l'ora di trovare una famiglia e una coppia omosessuale può trasmettere affetto né più né meno di una coppia etero.
> 
> Quello che mi lascia perplesso è come possa crescere quel bambino in un nucleo familiare diverso dal solito, boh non so.



Avevo capito il senso del tuo post.


----------



## Frikez (23 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se anche crescessero gay che problema ci sarebbe? Uno che cresce in una famiglia eterosessuale è portato ad essere eterosessuale, ma nessuno si è mai lamentato in milioni di anni



Ma guarda che non è un problema se crescesse gay, parlo della mancanza della figura paterna o materna..sappiamo benissimo quanto sia importante. Per non parlare poi della quotidianità, faccio un esempio stupidissimo: a scuola tema sulla famiglia, come reagisce un bambino di 6/7 anni? E soprattutto i compagni quando sentono che ha 2 papà?
Ovviamente ci sono casi e casi, forse sarebbe importante che venissero seguiti dagli psicologi fino all'adolescenza o comunque fino ad una certa fase della pubertà.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Novembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che non è un problema se crescesse gay, parlo della mancanza della figura paterna o materna..sappiamo benissimo quanto sia importante. Per non parlare poi della quotidianità, faccio un esempio stupidissimo: a scuola tema sulla famiglia, come reagisce un bambino di 6/7 anni? E soprattutto i compagni quando sentono che ha 2 papà?
> Ovviamente ci sono casi e casi, forse sarebbe importante che venissero seguiti dagli psicologi fino all'adolescenza o comunque fino ad una certa fase della pubertà.


Beh in tal caso il problema è più della società che del bambino.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (23 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> ahahaahah... fa lo studente.
> 
> Cioè io veramente lo prenderei a sprangate, mio zio non so come fa a trattenersi, ma credo che abbia parecchio prurito alle mani XD
> 
> Mio zio mensilmente gli paga: l'affitto di un bilocale, tutte le bollette, il mangiare e in più ha preteso 100 euro a settimana per le sue spese personali... creme, cremine e minoxidil...



azz.
non è che tuo zio abbia voglia di adottare qualcun altro? in tal caso mi propongo.
sono un po' stagionato, però almeno non do fastidio e non ho problemi di calvizie.


----------



## Livestrong (23 Novembre 2013)

Perché, solo papà e mamma possono essere figure paterne e materne? Uno a cui muore un genitore da piccolo allora cresce in modo incompleto? 

Quello del bullismo nelle scuole è un altro problema diverso dall'adozione alle famiglie omosessuali secondo me. È vero che nella pratica è più difficile per un bambino adottato da omosessuali crescere, per via delle prese in giro e di tutto il resto, ma la colpa non è dei genitori omosessuali incapaci di crescere il figlio


----------



## Frikez (23 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh in tal caso il problema è più della società che del bambino.



Beh chiaro, quello è il punto focale


----------



## Frikez (23 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> ma la colpa non è dei genitori omosessuali incapaci di crescere il figlio



Non ho scritto il contrario, nonno vai a dormire che è tardi


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Novembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Beh chiaro, quello è il punto focale



Beh allora è un altro paio di maniche. L'importante è che il bambino cresca bene, con amore e consapevolezza del nucleo familiare che lo circonda. Credo siano le cose fondamentali. Ovvio avrà difficoltà, trovando sempre qualcuno che gli/le farà pesare la cosa e quindi dovrà avere la spalle larghe per saper reagire nella maniera dovuta.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Novembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> azz.
> non è che tuo zio abbia voglia di adottare qualcun altro? in tal caso mi propongo.
> sono un po' stagionato, però almeno non do fastidio e non ho problemi di calvizie.


Il bello è che non gli basta... ora sta facendo casino perché vuole andarsi a fare l'autotrapianto in Canada


----------



## cris (23 Novembre 2013)

non ho alcun problema se lui nn cambia l'atteggiamento nei miei confronti, e nn si mostra interessato a me sentimentalmente.
Senno è evidente che avrei qualche problema.

Però, non ho nessun amico gay, solo un paio di conoscenti.

comuqnue io la reputo una sorta di "devianza sessuale", ciònon significa che sian malati di mente, diciamo però che si hanno una serie dicomportamenti che nn rientrano nel "normale" e "naturale". anche se è per natura che l'uomo abbia un cervello piu sviluppato eche gli consenta di fare cose che van al di là di cio che è invece l'istinto naturale (in questo caso riproduttivo per cui stare con una donna).
Diciamo che qui parlandosi di amore e sentimenti, i sentimenti nn possono essere giusti o sbagliati, anche se alcuni tipi di sentimenti verso animali, minori di 18 anni ecc vengono condannati (secondo me giustamente) e reputati forfettariamente delle malattie, è un discorso molto cinico, ma teoricamente se a uno gli si concede di amare un altro dello stesso sesso, può amare anche una statua di pietra o una pianta o una mucca sempreperchè i sentimenti son sentimenti...

comuqnue, senza farla lunga, se due esseri umani dello stesso sesso si amano e stanno bene insieme, nn vedo perchè qualcuno debba considerarli dei malati


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Non è una malattia perché la normalità prevederebbe che una persona fosse bisessuale. Esistono animali che praticano sesso omosessuale nel caso non lo sappiate, senza per questo essere considerati malati, nè la loro specie è numericamente a rischio



Interessante la questione della bisessualità. Perché credi che naturalmente il modello tipo sarebbe il bisessuale?
Ma in ogni caso, questo non renderebbe non malati gli omosessuali, renderebbe semmai malati sia gli omosessuali che gli eterosessuali.


----------



## Hammer (23 Novembre 2013)

Non ho nessuna riserva, ognuno è libero di fare quello che vuole.

Per quanto riguarda le adozioni non credo che un bambino cresca meglio senza genitori piuttosto che avendo due madri o due padri.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Novembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> tuttalpiù coming out, comunque.



Si può dire anche outing


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> *Secondo me è perché sei potenzialmente attratto anch dagli uomini ma lo neghi a te stesso.* La società ci fa ritenere giusto andare con una donna e sbagliato andare con un uomo. A me è capitato di ricevere avances omosessuali e di rifiutarle scherzandoci sopra, tuttora con chi ci ha provato con me faccio battute sull'argomento per dire.



Ma non bestemmiamo dai. Mai attratto dagli uomini, solo ed esclusivamente dal triangolo.

L'omosessualità la si può rispettare e sono d'accordo ma dire che sono "normali" è scorretto. Sono anormali e il termine "anormale" non va visto in senso dispregiativo.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (23 Novembre 2013)

L'omosessualità è una cosa normalissima, presente anche in moltissimi animali. E' una cosa della natura.
Molta gente questo non lo sa, e disprezza queste persone. Non è nulla di anormale.


----------



## prebozzio (23 Novembre 2013)

Io conosco diversi omosessuali, uno giocava anche in squadra con me e non ho mai avuto problemi a scherzarci, dargli una pacca dopo un punto o farci la doccia accanto.
Penso molto dipenda dalla sicurezza nella propria, di sessualità.

Non ho ancora preso una posizione precisa sulle adozioni da parte di famiglie omosessuali.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Novembre 2013)

Si vabbè facciamogli anche adottare figli, creamo famiglie con 2 padri, 2 madri, stravolgiamo il Mondo. N'altro po si è anormali se si è etero - -'


----------



## Djici (23 Novembre 2013)

ma come si fa a dire che anche l'omosessualita rientra nella normalita ?

e poi anche se parlate di animali omosessuali o bisex... non e che tutto diventa normale anche per l'uomo...
se cercando un po trovo un animale sessualmente interessato da i propri figli diventa automatico che i pedofili sono anche loro "normali" ?

nessuno ha mai pensato che magari anche quelli animali non sono "normali".

se poi qualcuno la prende male non mi interessa... il mio discorso sulla "normalita" e come quello di morto che parla... non e dispreggativo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Novembre 2013)

Malattia ?? Anomalia sessuale ???  ...

Complimenti , già un ragazzino di 15 anni è preso malissimo se si sente gay se poi in più gli dire queste cose si spara ...

La verità è che la sua condizione è del tutto naturale e non da lui dipendente ... E già che il vostro discorso finisce sempre con " e ma a me piace la Figa " è una giustificazione che non dovete dare ... È come se steste prendendo le distanze ... 

E anche se foste gay ? Che problema c'è ?? 
Poi ci stupiamo se i gay appunto vanno a Berlino o posti dove c'è mentalità più aperta ... Ho letto commenti con " bisogna marchiarli"... Ma ce la fate ???? Non stiamo parlando di una malattia ma di una condizione NATURALE


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Novembre 2013)

Il ragionamento degli animali omosessuali è ridicolo, allora gli animali si mangiano l'uno con l'altro quindi se io mangio un uomo non è cannibalismo secondo il vostro ragionamento, è normalità?


----------



## Marilson (23 Novembre 2013)

l'organizzazione mondiale della sanità ha da molti anni ormai sdoganato l'omosessualità, che non è affatto una malattia ma soltanto una naturale espressione della sessualità umana. Molti altri comportamenti giacciono invece ancora in un limbo, inquadrati spesso dai manuali di psichiatria nelle cosidette parafilie (provare desiderio sessuale per oggetti, cibo, feci, animali o bambini, in quest'ultimo caso ovviamente è anche un reato). Associare l'omosessualità alle parafilie è un'oscenità, e mi rincresce che ci siano persone nel III millennio a crederlo. Sul discorso biologico, è un ragionamento che non regge. Io non sento come dovere impellente quello di "tramandare" il mio DNA, il piacere del sesso è il trick che la natura usa per sopravvivere, per perpetrare le specie, ma siamo altrettanto abili ad ingannare la natura. Nella nostra vita avremo migliaia di rapporti sessuali e forse, se va bene, solo un paio produrranno dei bambini. 
Ah, a scanso di equivoci non sono omosessuale.


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Novembre 2013)

Eh vabbé, i commenti isterici si sono fati aspettare un po' di più, ma alla fine sono arrivati


----------



## Djici (23 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Malattia ?? Anomalia sessuale ???  ...
> 
> Complimenti , già un ragazzino di 15 anni è preso malissimo se si sente gay se poi in più gli dire queste cose si spara ...



devo dire a uno che la sua situazione e normale solo per farlo contento ?



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La verità è che la sua condizione è del tutto naturale e non da lui dipendente ...


non e da lui dipendente, daccordo al 100%.
ma dire che la sua condizione e del tutto naturale e un altra cosa che non esiste proprio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Novembre 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> devo dire a uno che la sua situazione e normale solo per farlo contento ?
> 
> 
> non e da lui dipendente, daccordo al 100%.
> ma dire che la sua condizione e del tutto naturale e un altra cosa che non esiste proprio.



Come no ??? Non è una scelta che fa la persona .. Condizione NATURALE significa che la condizione è creata dalla natura e così è .. Non è che succede qualcosa e poi uno diventa gay ...

Boh ragazzi , io ho a che fare tutti i giorni con persone omosessuali e onestamente è come se mi steste dicendo " hai a che fare con ragazzi biondi ? "
Si , è allora ? Esattamente la stessa cosa .. Uno/a nasce biondo che problema c'è nessuno , la natura gli ha dato una condizione diversa dalla mia .. Punto ! .


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Novembre 2013)

Personalmente non ne conosco direttamente, però quelli che ho visto mi hanno fatto una pessima impressione: l'ostentare in maniera esagerata la propria omosessualità lo ritengo ridicolo, a livello di chi ostenta l'essere interista ad esempio. E' una cosa molto brutta

Poi se nella propria casa vogliono infilarsi cose in posti strani che facciano, però andare in giro con il trucco o con la scollatura, se non addirittura tacchi...beh...

Capitolo adozione: contrarissimo a livelli cosmici.


----------



## Djici (23 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Come no ??? Non è una scelta che fa la persona .. Condizione NATURALE significa che la condizione è creata dalla natura e così è .. Non è che succede qualcosa e poi uno diventa gay ...
> 
> Boh ragazzi , io ho a che fare tutti i giorni con persone omosessuali e onestamente è come se mi steste dicendo " hai a che fare con ragazzi biondi ? "
> Si , è allora ? Esattamente la stessa cosa .. Uno/a nasce biondo che problema c'è nessuno , la natura gli ha dato una condizione diversa dalla mia .. Punto ! .



scusa... ho sbagliata a scrivere... non volevo mettere "naturale" volevo mettere "normale".
per ta cambiera poco... perche non sarei daccordo.
per me invece cambia tutto.
come hai detto tu, e naturale perche non e "colpa" sua... e cosi e basta.
ma la sua situazione "non e normale".


----------



## Mou (23 Novembre 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> l'organizzazione mondiale della sanità ha da molti anni ormai sdoganato l'omosessualità, che non è affatto una malattia ma soltanto una naturale espressione della sessualità umana. Molti altri comportamenti giacciono invece ancora in un limbo, inquadrati spesso dai manuali di psichiatria nelle cosidette parafilie (provare desiderio sessuale per oggetti, cibo, feci, animali o bambini, in quest'ultimo caso ovviamente è anche un reato). Associare l'omosessualità alle parafilie è un'oscenità, e mi rincresce che ci siano persone nel III millennio a crederlo. Sul discorso biologico, è un ragionamento che non regge. Io non sento come dovere impellente quello di "tramandare" il mio DNA, il piacere del sesso è il trick che la natura usa per sopravvivere, per perpetrare le specie, ma siamo altrettanto abili ad ingannare la natura. Nella nostra vita avremo migliaia di rapporti sessuali e forse, se va bene, solo un paio produrranno dei bambini.
> Ah, a scanso di equivoci non sono omosessuale.



Solo un paio perché di solito usi il preservativo o altri metodi contraccettivi, se non li usassi i bambini prodotti sarebbero molti più di due.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Come no ??? Non è una scelta che fa la persona .. Condizione NATURALE significa che la condizione è creata dalla natura e così è .. Non è che succede qualcosa e poi uno diventa gay ...
> 
> Boh ragazzi , io ho a che fare tutti i giorni con persone omosessuali e onestamente è come se mi steste dicendo " hai a che fare con ragazzi biondi ? "
> Si , è allora ? Esattamente la stessa cosa .. Uno/a nasce biondo che problema c'è nessuno , la natura gli ha dato una condizione diversa dalla mia .. Punto ! .



Beh aspè, la relazione sessuale tra 2 omosessuali non è proprio l'espressione di qualcosa di naturale o normale al 100%. L'uomo e la donna sono stati creati in tal modo per accoppiarsi. Questo non vuol dire rifiutare o discriminarli, nel modo più assoluto. Uno fa giò gli/le pare della vita, però una relazione etero non può essere per nulla rapportata ad una gay.


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Novembre 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> l'organizzazione mondiale della sanità ha da molti anni ormai sdoganato l'omosessualità, che non è affatto una malattia ma soltanto una naturale espressione della sessualità umana. Molti altri comportamenti giacciono invece ancora in un limbo, inquadrati spesso dai manuali di psichiatria nelle cosidette parafilie (provare desiderio sessuale per oggetti, cibo, feci, animali o bambini, in quest'ultimo caso ovviamente è anche un reato). Associare l'omosessualità alle parafilie è un'oscenità, e mi rincresce che ci siano persone nel III millennio a crederlo. Sul discorso biologico, è un ragionamento che non regge. Io non sento come dovere impellente quello di "tramandare" il mio DNA, il piacere del sesso è il trick che la natura usa per sopravvivere, per perpetrare le specie, ma siamo altrettanto abili ad ingannare la natura. Nella nostra vita avremo migliaia di rapporti sessuali e forse, se va bene, solo un paio produrranno dei bambini.
> Ah, a scanso di equivoci non sono omosessuale.



Non mi sembra un ragionamento minimamente confutante quello che ho scritto in precedenza, soprattutto perché quello che tu chiami semplicemente "trick" è un istinto animale che esiste da centinaia di migliaia di anni, mentre il fatto di "ingannarla" non ha nulla a che vedere con l'istinto animale. E' una condizione sociale ed emotiva, calcolata e indotta.

Torniamo sempre lì: sei un mostro se sostieni, logicamente, una evidenza che sia contraria alle condizioni sociologiche comunemente proposte.

Mettiamola così così forse ci intendiamo: pure uno "Sheldon", un individuo che è quanto più vicino ad un essere asessuato, è "malato", o, se vogliamo, deviato. Ma mica c'è qualcosa di cui vergognarsi o essere additato.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Novembre 2013)

Comunque se stanno al posto loro posso anche averci a che fare basta che non ostentano il loro essere e non fanno cavolate da gay pride.
Ad esempio se ci fosse qualche omosessuale sul forum non avrei problemi a continuarci a parlare e a discutere di Milan.


----------



## Hammer (23 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Comunque se stanno al posto loro posso anche averci a che fare basta che non ostentano il loro essere e non fanno cavolate da gay pride.
> Ad esempio se ci fosse qualche omosessuale sul forum non avrei problemi a continuarci a parlare e a discutere di Milan.



Ronaldinho pensi la stessa cosa sull'argomento "ostentazione" anche per eterosessuali?


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Comunque se stanno al posto loro posso anche averci a che fare basta che non ostentano il loro essere e non fanno cavolate da gay pride.
> Ad esempio se ci fosse qualche omosessuale sul forum non avrei problemi a continuarci a parlare e a discutere di Milan.



"Stanno al loro posto". Che intendi?
Che non ci provino con te, o che non facciano le checche isteriche?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> "Stanno al loro posto". Che intendi?
> Che non ci provino con te, o che non facciano le checche isteriche?



Che non ci provino con me, che non facciano le checce isteriche e che non vestino da donna.
Poi se con un gay normalissimo devo parlare che ne so di politica, calcio o quant'altro, non c'è alcun problema. Basta che non faccia il manifestante da Gay Pride.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Novembre 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ronaldinho pensi la stessa cosa sull'argomento "ostentazione" anche per eterosessuali?



Si , ad esempio vedo due che trombano apertamente in pubblico ( come quei due sulla metrò di Roma).


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Novembre 2013)

Comunque troppe parole buoniste, vorrei vedere se al 90% di voi capitasse un figlio omosessuale che vi porta a casa il fidanzato e che se ne sta sul divano a limonare con lui ,cosa pensereste.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Comunque troppe parole buoniste, vorrei vedere se al 90% di voi capitasse un figlio omosessuale che vi porta a casa il fidanzato e che se ne sta sul divano a limonare con lui ,cosa pensereste.


Che ha fatto la sua scelta , come io amo sua madre lui ama un ragazzo . Sempre amore è ...

Ma dove vivete cacchio ?? Oramai l omosessualità non è più un problema ma non è neanche una domanda ..


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Che non ci provino con me, che non facciano le checce isteriche e che non vestino da donna.
> Poi se con un gay normalissimo devo parlare che ne so di politica, calcio o quant'altro, non c'è alcun problema. Basta che non faccia il manifestante da Gay Pride.



Boh a me non dà fastidio un uomo vestito da donna. Nel senso, lo facesse un mio amico, ci riderei su anche se poi mi dicesse che è gay . Voglio dire, c'è gente che si veste in maniera assurda (tipo Westbrook, i baskettari sanno cosa mi riferisco) ma ci ridi su dai.
Alla fine, oggigiorno mica è un problema essere omosessuali. Non cambia niente rispetto ad essere etero, alla fine.


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che ha fatto la sua scelta , come io amo sua madre lui ama un ragazzo . Sempre amore è ...
> 
> Ma dove vivete cacchio ?? Oramai l omosessualità non è più un problema ma non è neanche una domanda ..



Quale scelta scusa? Mica è una scelta.


----------



## Jaqen (23 Novembre 2013)

Tendenzialmente d'accordo con morto, sul discorso dell'anomalia. In un mondo animale, un omosessuale non porta avanti la specie, quindi è una condizione che porta al fallimento.
Poi, conosco molti gay che odiano i gay pride, che si vestono più normali di me, che sono miei amici.

Però, io ho notato una cosa. Due gemelli maschi gay: per la maggior parte delle volte uno è gay. Non può essere un caso c'è qualcosa che non quadra.

Detto questo se mio figlio fosse gay...veramente, lo sosterrei fino alla fine, l'importante è che non ecceda, come in ogni cosa d'altronde.


----------



## Marilson (23 Novembre 2013)

il problema più che altro è che vi arrogate il diritto di definire malattia l'omosessualità, ma non avete nessun diritto a farlo. L'omosessualità è stata considerata una malattia e ora non lo è più. L'OMS ha depennato l'omosessualità dalla lista di malattie mentali nel 90 credo.. definendola una variante naturale della sessualità umana. Addirittura associazioni di psichiatria hanno rimosso questo vincolo negli anni settanta, rimuovendo l'omoessualità dai manuali. Il fatto è che se oggi un medico afferma che l'omosessualità è una malattia, di fatto rischia la radiazione dall'albo. Non so se mi spiego. Poi ovviamente siamo in democrazia e ognuno afferma quello che vuole, un po' come dire che Mussolini è stato un grande statista o che l'olocausto non è mai esistito. Tuttavia c'è una cosa che non capisco. L'accanimento. Cosa vi importa a voi di cosa fanno gli omosessuali? Se poi vi preoccupate tanto della sopravvivenza della specie umana, sappiate che siamo 6 miliardi e solo il 5% è omosessuale. Direi che siamo più che abbastanza per sopravvivere come specie..


----------



## Livestrong (23 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Interessante la questione della bisessualità. Perché credi che naturalmente il modello tipo sarebbe il bisessuale?
> Ma in ogni caso, questo non renderebbe non malati gli omosessuali, renderebbe semmai malati sia gli omosessuali che gli eterosessuali.


Ripeto, scala Kinsey. Ci sono 7 livelli, in 5 di essi si è bisessuali. Stiamo parlando di dati scientifici, non di chiacchere. Ma è anche logico: a livello teorico il sesso dovrebbe essere una cosa secondaria in un rapporto.





prebozzio ha scritto:


> Io conosco diversi omosessuali, uno giocava anche in squadra con me e non ho mai avuto problemi a scherzarci, dargli una pacca dopo un punto o farci la doccia accanto.
> Penso molto dipenda dalla sicurezza nella propria, di sessualità.


bingo.



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma non bestemmiamo dai. Mai attratto dagli uomini, solo ed esclusivamente dal triangolo.
> 
> L'omosessualità la si può rispettare e sono d'accordo ma dire che sono "normali" è scorretto. Sono anormali e il termine "anormale" non va visto in senso dispregiativo.





Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Comunque se stanno al posto loro posso anche averci a che fare basta che non ostentano il loro essere e non fanno cavolate da gay pride.
> Ad esempio se ci fosse qualche omosessuale sul forum non avrei problemi a continuarci a parlare e a discutere di Milan.





Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Comunque troppe parole buoniste, vorrei vedere se al 90% di voi capitasse un figlio omosessuale che vi porta a casa il fidanzato e che se ne sta sul divano a limonare con lui ,cosa pensereste.


Il machismo e l'omofobia molto spesso sono omosessualità repressa. Più leggo quello che scrivi e più mi convinco che tu sia un omosessuale (o bissesessuale) represso


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ripeto, scala Kinsey. Ci sono 7 livelli, in 5 di essi si è bisessuali. Stiamo parlando di dati scientifici, non di chiacchere. Ma è anche logico: a livello teorico il sesso dovrebbe essere una cosa secondaria in un rapporto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Allora tutti gli estremisti di destra pure dovrebbero essere omosessuali repressi, ad esempio?


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Novembre 2013)

Assolutamente no, ognuno fa come vuole, ma non faremo mai una passo avanti mai, la gente non ha capito che essere gay o lesbiche e uguale ad essere etero nel senso che mica se sei gay o lesbiche sono mostri ecc, viviamo in un paese di melma comunque anni luce da altro paesi.


----------



## cris (23 Novembre 2013)

ma che poi, qui dentro, non mi risulta che nessuno abbia detto che fanno schifo vanno isolati vanno visti in maniera diversa, quale è quindi il problema?
non è che se hanno una attrazione fisica verso uomini son dei pazzi scatenati..


----------



## Hammer (23 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Allora tutti gli estremisti di destra pure dovrebbero essere omosessuali repressi, ad esempio?



Un estremista di destra per definizione può essere un sostenitore convinto della famiglia tradizionale, ma senza intromettersi nella questione "esibizionismo" & co., no? Credo che quest'ultimo aspetto venga deciso dalla coscienza di ognuno di noi, e non dalla fazione politica


----------



## juventino (23 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Comunque troppe parole buoniste, vorrei vedere se al 90% di voi capitasse un figlio omosessuale che vi porta a casa il fidanzato e che se ne sta sul divano a limonare con lui ,cosa pensereste.



Onestamente io avrei zero problemi.


----------



## Doctore (23 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Allora tutti gli estremisti di destra pure dovrebbero essere omosessuali repressi, ad esempio?


Si assolutamente.
Magari non tutti ma buona parte si.


----------



## Jaqen (23 Novembre 2013)

Io non sopporto gli eccessi. Se due gay si baciano normalmente in pubblico o vanno in giro per mano non mi danno fastidio, anzi cioé non mi cambia niente. Se due adolescenti etero limonassero in pubblico con lingue dentro fino all'esofago mi darebbero moooolto fastidio


----------



## vota DC (23 Novembre 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> sai quanti fidanzati sono in realtà gay ma per paura della reazione della società mantengono tutto dentro, sposandosi e facendo pure figli?



Oggi lo possono fare solo i bisessuali, è impossibile che un omosessuale possa fare una cosa del genere senza che la donna se ne accorga e comunque ha poco senso dato che quando viene scoperto non rischia più la galera o il posto di lavoro. Quello di usare fidanzate alibi però viene fatto dai pedofili che non sono vecchi bavosi, ma anche trentenni, io conosco ben tre casi, due dei quali hanno costretto la propria morosa a rinnegare le vecchie amicizie e la picchiano quando pensano che stia per parlare e un caso di vero e proprio prestanome dove praticamente i due non si vedono mai e la tizia usa questo fidanzato di nome ma non di fatto per giustificare il non volerla dare a nessuno.



Marilson ha scritto:


> l'organizzazione mondiale della sanità ha da molti anni ormai sdoganato l'omosessualità,



Quei fantocci dell'oms in passato perseguitavano gli omosessuali come malati senza fornire uno straccio di prova e ora sostengono che i bambini dell'asilo si masturbano, la loro credibilità è pari a zero sia quando andavano contro gli omosessuali sia adesso quando vanno a favore, altro non sono che servi dei potenti, non è casuale la sincronia tra lo sdoganamento omosessuale nei paesi democratici da parte dei politici e quello dell'oms.



Marilson ha scritto:


> Nella nostra vita avremo migliaia di rapporti sessuali e forse, se va bene, solo un paio produrranno dei bambini.



Ma se la statistica è favorevole si può usare l'argomento fertilità e accusare la concorrenza di sparare a salve.


----------



## Marilson (23 Novembre 2013)

quando dico che "se va bene, solo un paio produrranno dei bambini" intendo dire che sono pochi, pochissimi, i rapporti sessuali che avremo dove intenzionalmente vorremmo procreare. Facciamo sesso per il piacere di farlo, in barba a tutte le leggi naturali. Usiamo farmaci e barriere meccaniche per impedire alla natura di fare il suo corso. Dunque, non può essere un fattore discrimante dire che i rapporti omosessuali sono sbagliati perchè non sono finalizzati alla procreazione, perchè saremmo solo degli ipocriti. Ovviamente do per scontato che non siate cattolici bigotti.


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Novembre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Io conosco diversi omosessuali, uno giocava anche in squadra con me e non ho mai avuto problemi a scherzarci, dargli una pacca dopo un punto o farci la doccia accanto.
> Penso molto dipenda dalla sicurezza nella propria, di sessualità.
> 
> Non ho ancora preso una posizione precisa sulle adozioni da parte di famiglie omosessuali.


Quoto il tuo commento perché condivido al 100% quello che hai scritto.
Nella mia compagnia c'è un amico gay che fa uscire con noi anche il suo ragazzo. Lui stesso è il primo ad affermare di odiare i gay pride ed in generale le manifestazioni ostentate, che infastidiscono anche me. Non abbiamo mai avuto alcun tipo di problema. Non ha nemmeno mai fatto outing perché non ce n'era bisogno e l'avevamo capito. D'altronde se lui non si fa alcun tipo di problema (giustamente), per quale motivo dovremmo farcene noi?
Le "checce isteriche" mi infastidiscono non in quanto omosessuali, ma per l'atteggiamento che hanno, come mi può far saltare i nervi un etero che si lamenta ogni santo giorno per ogni cosa.
Per quanto riguarda le adozioni gay io sono a favore. E' meglio crescere orfani o con l'affetto di una famiglia (etero o gay che sia)? Meglio crescere grazie all'insegnamento di 2 ottimi genitori gay oppure con l'esempio di 2 avanzi di galera etero? Il problema non è tanto come possano crescere i bambini, ma l'ottusità delle persone, in particolare in questo paese, IMHO.



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Che non ci provino con me, che non facciano le checce isteriche e che non vestino da donna.
> Poi se con un gay normalissimo devo parlare che ne so di politica, calcio o quant'altro, non c'è alcun problema. Basta che non faccia il manifestante da Gay Pride.


Perché, se uno ci prova con te cosa gli fai? 
Io ho ricevuto delle avances, ho rifiutato semplicemente dicendo che non sono di quella parrocchia senza troppe sceneggiate


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ripeto, scala Kinsey. Ci sono 7 livelli, in 5 di essi si è bisessuali. Stiamo parlando di dati scientifici, non di chiacchere. Ma è anche logico: a livello teorico il sesso dovrebbe essere una cosa secondaria in un rapporto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, ok. Io capisco quello che dici, ma io non sto parlando di "gradazioni". Io parlo proprio dal punto di vista logico "puro" della cosa. Hai seguito il mio discorso in precedenza?


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Novembre 2013)

11 pagine sull'omosessualità?! Che **** ?!!??


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Novembre 2013)

Morto mi ha anticipato, o meglio, ha scritto ciò che non ho avuto voglia di scrivere ieri sera 
L'omosessualità la considero una malattia, a questo punto bisognerebbe discutere sul termine malattia. La malattia non è un qualcosa di cui vergognarsi, dire ad un omosessuale di essere malato o affermare in generale che l'omosessuale sia malato, non dovrebbe essere un offesa però penso che ci vorrà del tempo prima di arrivare ad una sensibilità simile.
Per il momento diciamo che l'omosessualità è una devianza, per il solito discorso della specie, perché la vita stessa tende a riprodursi, una specie esclusivamente omosessuale non potrebbe, quindi rappresenterebbe un bug.

Capitolo scala di Kinsey:
È una scala che dovrebbe far riflettere perché indica quanto sia un'approssimazione l'eterosessualità e l'omosessualità, ho parlato di approssimazione in ossequio ad una frase secondo me molto intelligente tratta da Trainspotting, cioè: "Siamo eterosessuali per approssimazione, non per scelta". Con questo voglio dire che l'atteggiamento sessuale naturalmente più corretto sarebbe la bisessualità, come dice la scala Kingsey, d'altronde qualcuno che abbia qualche nozione riguardo il cosiddetto "mondo classico" sa che i greci e i romani erano tendenzialmente bisessuali, per dire, il rituale educativo spartano prevedeva che l'adolescente prima di diventare cittadino subisse un rapporto passivo di sodomia, quindi il famoso re Leonida l'ha preso nel deretano, per dire. 
Questo, tuttavia, non sconfessa ciò che sosteniamo io e Morto infatti la scala prevede un grado di "esclusiva omosessualità", ecco, quel grado è malattia, quel grado è deviante perché se la specie fosse "esclusivamente omosessuale" non sarebbe in grado di riprodursi.
Insomma: l'eterosessualità è necessaria, l'omosessualità non è necessaria. L'omosessualità tuttavia è ammissibile, ammissibile in compresenza con l'eterosessualità, non ammissibile da sola. Sto cercando di tradurre la scala di Kingsey.

Capitolo sociale:

1)Io detesto ogni fondamentalismo, quindi detesto i gay pride(non hanno senso, altrimenti gli etero dovrebbero fare gli etero pride), detesto i gay che si vestono da donne, d'altronde detesto anche i punkabbestia, gli alternativi tutti ma anche i cuozzi, altresì detti truzzi... insomma, detesto ogni ostentazione del proprio essere.

2)Per quanto riguarda le adozioni sono contrario nella maniera più assoluta, qualora in futuro ci sia un referendum correrei per dare voto contrario. Per quale motivo? Innanzitutto perché noi dobbiamo agire in ossequio alla nostra cultura, in società vanno messi da parte i discorsi "naturali" e quindi sarebbe un divieto che imporrei non per l'omosessuale ma per il bambino che vivrebbe probabilmente una vita d'inferno, il discorso "madre/padre" non lo voglio fare perché cadrei in contraddizione, in generale voglio addurre come motivazione il fatto che degli omosessuali allo stato di natura non potrebbero procreare, quindi non è giusto che abbiano bambini.
Forse è un discorso un po' gretto, forse pur non volendo sono caduto in contraddizione però questa è una cosa che non accetterei mai.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Novembre 2013)

I miei topic comunque, sempre un successo pauroso


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per quanto riguarda le adozioni sono contrario nella maniera più assoluta, qualora in futuro ci sia un referendum correrei per dare voto contrario. Per quale motivo? Innanzitutto perché noi dobbiamo agire in ossequio alla nostra cultura, in società vanno messi da parte i discorsi "naturali" e quindi sarebbe un divieto che imporrei non per l'omosessuale ma per il bambino che vivrebbe probabilmente una vita d'inferno, il discorso "madre/padre" non lo voglio fare perché cadrei in contraddizione, in generale voglio addurre come motivazione il fatto che degli omosessuali allo stato di natura non potrebbero procreare, quindi non è giusto che abbiano bambini.
> Forse è un discorso un po' gretto, forse pur non volendo sono caduto in contraddizione però questa è una cosa che non accetterei mai.


Se la società fosse invece meno ottusa e bigotta di quanto sia ora e ipoteticamente un bambino non venisse deriso per il fatto di avere 2 mamme o 2 papà, saresti favorevole o contrario? Giusto per capire.


----------



## SuperMilan (23 Novembre 2013)

Più o meno concordo con quello che ha scritto [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION]. Aggiungo anche che molto è questione di "società". Nei corsi e ricorsi storici ci sono stati periodi e società dove i rapporti fra due uomini erano considerati "l'unica possibilità di amore vero", dove la pedofilia era considerata un metodo di insegnamento, dove la violenza sulle donne era tollerata, e società dove tutto questo era considerato al di fuori di ogni logica.

Quando si va a giudicare questo tipo di cose bisogna sempre ricordare che la "normalità" o "anormalità" delle cose nella storia è variata più e più volte.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Novembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Se la società fosse invece meno ottusa e bigotta di quanto sia ora e ipoteticamente un bambino non venisse deriso per il fatto di avere 2 mamme o 2 papà, saresti favorevole o contrario? Giusto per capire.


Parto dal fatto che due omosessuali non potrebbero avere naturalmente un bambino, non vedo perché forzare la cosa.


----------



## Livestrong (23 Novembre 2013)

> Insomma: l'eterosessualità è necessaria, l'omosessualità non è necessaria. L'omosessualità tuttavia è ammissibile, ammissibile in compresenza con l'eterosessualità, non ammissibile da sola.


Seguendo il tuo ragionamento anche le persone con più di 60 anni sono inutili nell'ottica di proseguimento della specie. Quindi che facciamo, consideriamo inutile la loro presenza?
Non siamo più uomini delle caverne, esistono metodi per avere figli anche senza esserne in grado per nascita.


----------



## Lalas (23 Novembre 2013)

Intervengo solo perchè gli volevo dire a Splendidi che lui in passato ha detto che io sono omosessuale, ma lui è stato visto in piazza Aspromonte mano nella mano con un bel ragazzino.


----------



## Livestrong (23 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> No, ok. Io capisco quello che dici, ma io non sto parlando di "gradazioni". Io parlo proprio dal punto di vista logico "puro" della cosa. Hai seguito il mio discorso in precedenza?



Sì ma stiamo parlando di un numero molto basso di individui. E se è malato un grado 6 della Kinsey è malato anche un grado 0


----------



## Livestrong (23 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Allora tutti gli estremisti di destra pure dovrebbero essere omosessuali repressi, ad esempio?



No, quella è gente che fa finta di credere in un ideale pur di stare insieme ad altri individui.


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Seguendo il tuo ragionamento anche le persone con più di 60 anni sono inutili nell'ottica di proseguimento della specie. Quindi che facciamo, consideriamo inutile la loro presenza?
> Non siamo più uomini delle caverne, esistono metodi per avere figli anche senza esserne in grado per nascita.



Ma dai che forzatura.
Intanto si parla di presupposti, di potenziale, non di effettivo.
Inoltre a 60 anni semplicemente sei in una fase di vecchiaia del ciclo di vita, vale a dire che quello che hai dato biologicamente avresti già dovuto darlo. Tutto qua.

Per dire, dal punto di vista riproduttivo, un omosessuale alla fine è come uno sterile. Mica uno deve vergognarsi, o essere additato per essere sterile.


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Sì ma stiamo parlando di un numero molto basso di individui. E se è malato un grado 6 della Kinsey è malato anche un grado 0



Ok, è solo quello che intendo io


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Novembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Se la società fosse invece meno ottusa e bigotta di quanto sia ora e ipoteticamente un bambino non venisse deriso per il fatto di avere 2 mamme o 2 papà, saresti favorevole o contrario? Giusto per capire.



Contrario, crescendo con due gay diventa anche lui gay e ne saremmo invasi nel giro di pochi anni.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Novembre 2013)

Concordo in buona parte con [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION],anche se userei il termine "anomalia" piuttosto che "malattia".
Non conosco nessun gay dichiarato,ma ho un ex compagno di classe quasi sicuramente gay con cui non ho mai avuto nessun problema.
Per il discorso adozioni,sono contrario semplicemente perché,diciamocelo,un bambino incontrerebbe,crescendo,diverse difficoltà.Tutto ciò non perché meno amato o cresciuto "peggio" dai genitori gay,ma sta di fatto che è così.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (23 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Contrario, crescendo con due gay diventa anche lui gay e ne saremmo invasi nel giro di pochi anni



dici che piazza bellini potrebbe non bastargli più?



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Comunque troppe parole buoniste, vorrei vedere se al 90% di voi capitasse un figlio omosessuale che vi porta a casa il fidanzato e che se ne sta sul divano a limonare con lui ,cosa pensereste.



Comunque troppe parole buoniste, vorrei vedere se al 90% di voi capitasse un genero nero o slavo e se ne sta sul divano a limonare con vostra figlia, cosa pensereste.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (23 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Si può dire anche outing



è più preciso coming out, mio caro nolano.
per outing, in parole spiccie, s'intende perlopiù lo spiattellamento della propria inclinazione da parte di una o più persone.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Novembre 2013)

Sinceramente non me ne frega niente, ognuno è libero di vivere la propria sessualità come meglio crede, basta che questa non venga sbandierata in ogni occasione

Ho un paio di conoscenti omosessuali ma sinceramente, a parte un pò negli atteggiamenti, se non me l'avessero detto altre persone non me ne sarei nemmeno accorto 

Odio profondamente i falliti 50enni omosessuali che cercano di avvicinarmi nei pullman o nella metro , così come odio quei maniaci che danno fastidio alle ragazzette minorenni, ma credo sia normale voler dare fuoco ad entrambe le categorie

E odio anche quelli che non perdono occasione per dire "w la f^ga" "w la patata", è come dire "anche se non si vede sono uomo!". Va bene una volta o due per scherzare, ma poi...


----------



## vota DC (23 Novembre 2013)

Io sono contro le adozioni: finché è vivo un parente di anche 90 anni va affidato a quello, chiunque voglia i figli di altre famiglie mi mette un po' di inquietudine.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Novembre 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Io sono contro le adozioni: finché è vivo un parente di anche 90 anni va affidato a quello, chiunque voglia i figli di altre famiglie mi mette un po' di inquietudine.



Ci sono famiglie che non possono avere figli ma li vorrebbero, così come ci sono famiglie che hanno figli e li butterebbero nell'immondizia, l'adozione non ti sembra un buon punto di incontro?


----------



## vota DC (23 Novembre 2013)

Ma è malsana l'idea di avere figli da altri. Andrei malvolentieri con una ragazza madre sapendo di dover badare al figlio di quello che l'ha sedotta e abbandonata, figuriamoci prendere un bambino con cui né io né l'altra metà abbiamo qualche collegamento.


----------



## Marilson (23 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Morto mi ha anticipato, o meglio, ha scritto ciò che non ho avuto voglia di scrivere ieri sera
> L'omosessualità la considero una malattia, a questo punto bisognerebbe discutere sul termine malattia. La malattia non è un qualcosa di cui vergognarsi, dire ad un omosessuale di essere malato o affermare in generale che l'omosessuale sia malato, non dovrebbe essere un offesa però penso che ci vorrà del tempo prima di arrivare ad una sensibilità simile.
> Per il momento diciamo che l'omosessualità è una devianza, per il solito discorso della specie, perché la vita stessa tende a riprodursi, una specie esclusivamente omosessuale non potrebbe, quindi rappresenterebbe un bug.
> 
> ...



quello che hai scritto è un misto di qualunquismo, generalismo e luoghi comuni che difficilmente avevo letto con un taglio di nonchalance e normalità altrove. Affermare "detesto i gay che si vestono da donna" è una frase che racchiude xenofobia, intolleranza e ignoranza (ignoranza perchè non sei un antropologo, non sei un biologo, non sei uno psicologo, non sei uno psichiatra e non hai basi scientifiche e accademiche per poter affermare quello che hai detto, anzi nessuno le ha perchè il parere del singolo vale zero: è la comunità scientifica nel suo insieme che può dire cos'è malattia o devianza, non tu). Alcune persone saltano il fosso e traducono il tutto in violenza. Probabilmente tu non avresti mai il coraggio di mettere le mani addosso ad un omosessuale, deriderlo in pubblico perchè è vestito da donna, e non farai mai il "salto del fosso", ma ciò non toglie che ragioni seguendo uno schema di pensiero dettato dal substrato culturale in cui viviamo.


----------



## vota DC (23 Novembre 2013)

Ma che c'entra l'ignoranza con le preferenze personali?
E avvisatemi quando la comunità scientifica che in TEORIA dovrebbe essere più autorevole dei singoli prenderà una decisione diversa dalle linee dettate dai politici.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Novembre 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non me ne frega niente, ognuno è libero di vivere la propria sessualità come meglio crede, basta che questa non venga sbandierata in ogni occasione



quoto


----------



## Marilson (23 Novembre 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma che c'entra l'ignoranza con le preferenze personali?
> E avvisatemi quando la comunità scientifica che in TEORIA dovrebbe essere più autorevole dei singoli prenderà una decisione diversa dalle linee dettate dai politici.



la comunità scientifica si è già espressa 25 anni fa. E' il mondo della politica che rema contro. L'ignoranza la chiamo in causa perchè chi afferma che l'omosessualità è una malattia ignora il fatto che a livello scientifico mondiale è assodato il fatto che non lo è. Tutto qua. Le idee sulla sopravvivenza della specie, sulla riproduzione e quant'altro francamente mi sembrano alquanto bizzarre. Ricordatevi che gli esseri umani non sono animali. Nell'ipotesi di una società fatta al 100% di omosessuali si troverebbe comunque il modo di perpetruare la specie (leggasi fecondazione assistita).


----------



## vota DC (23 Novembre 2013)

25 anni fa era reato l'omosessualità? A me risulta che la comunità scientifica ha retto il gioco dei politici quando c'era da perseguitare gli omosessuali, quando c'era da far votare le donne in certi stati si è persino mossa prima la politica in contrasto con la comunità scientifica.
Non è un caso che gli studi favorevoli alle adozioni omosessuali siano fatti dalle comunità scientifiche di certi paesi subito dopo l'iniziativa di politici in quella direzione e guarda caso quando quei politici erano minoritari solo parte della comunità scientifica li seguiva (in pratica gli scienziati sponsorizzati). Ad esempio la comunità scientifica iraniana che parere avrà su questo tema? L'oms al momento vale pure meno dell'ONU (nel senso che se Ban Ki Moon si inventa qualcosa per dare ordini ad Obama gli ridono in faccia), ad esempio la derubricazione della pedofilia a tendenza negli ultimi mesi è frutto di parte della comunità scientifica tedesca che in qualche modo è riuscita ad imporsi sulla oms ma al momento a non è stata controfirmata da nessuna comunità scientifica nazionale per fortuna.

Scommetto che quando aboliranno la vivisezione ovunque la comunità scientifica dirà che non è mai servita a niente.


----------



## Andrea89 (23 Novembre 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> la comunità scientifica si è già espressa 25 anni fa. E' il mondo della politica che rema contro. L'ignoranza la chiamo in causa perchè chi afferma che l'omosessualità è una malattia ignora il fatto che a livello scientifico mondiale è assodato il fatto che non lo è. Tutto qua. Le idee sulla sopravvivenza della specie, sulla riproduzione e quant'altro francamente mi sembrano alquanto bizzarre. Ricordatevi che gli esseri umani non sono animali. Nell'ipotesi di una società fatta al 100% di omosessuali si troverebbe comunque il modo di perpetruare la specie (leggasi fecondazione assistita).


Io invece considero l'uomo un animale 
Con capacità più sviluppate sotto certi aspetti, ma in fondo sempre un animale.Non considero l'omosessualità una malattia, al massimo un'anomalia, ma lo dico assolutamente senza cattiveria.
E' vero che oggi il mondo potrebbe sopravvivere senza uomini e donne eterossesessuali, ma oggi.In passato no e non bisogna tornare indietro nemmeno di troppo.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (23 Novembre 2013)

voglio un commento de ildemone85.


----------



## Doctore (23 Novembre 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma è malsana l'idea di avere figli da altri. Andrei malvolentieri con una ragazza madre sapendo di dover badare al figlio di quello che l'ha sedotta e abbandonata, figuriamoci prendere un bambino con cui né io né l'altra metà abbiamo qualche collegamento.


L adozione idea malsana?Se una coppia non puo avere figli in modo naturale o tramite fecondazione...cosa deve fare?
Arrendersi alla natura?


----------



## Doctore (23 Novembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> voglio un commento de ildemone85.


''L omosessualita è una condizione inventata dai comunisti''


----------



## If Everyone Cared (23 Novembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> L adozione idea malsana?Se una coppia non puo avere figli in modo naturale o tramite fecondazione...cosa deve fare?



l'importante è che non ostentino la loro sterilità.


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Novembre 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> la comunità scientifica si è già espressa 25 anni fa. E' il mondo della politica che rema contro. L'ignoranza la chiamo in causa perchè chi afferma che l'omosessualità è una malattia ignora il fatto che a livello scientifico mondiale è assodato il fatto che non lo è. Tutto qua. Le idee sulla sopravvivenza della specie, sulla riproduzione e quant'altro francamente mi sembrano alquanto bizzarre. Ricordatevi che gli esseri umani non sono animali. Nell'ipotesi di una società fatta al 100% di omosessuali si troverebbe comunque il modo di perpetruare la specie (leggasi fecondazione assistita).



Va beh se siamo qui a dire che l'uomo non è un animale, e che con uno strumento sviluppato da vent'anni la specie non correrebbe rischi di prosecuzione anche con una popolazione totalmente omosessuale, che devo fare, alzo le mie mani ignoranti.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (23 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Va beh se siamo qui a dire che l'uomo non è un animale, e che con uno strumento sviluppato da vent'anni la specie non correrebbe rischi di prosecuzione anche con una popolazione totalmente omosessuale, che devo fare, alzo le mie mani ignoranti.



fino a prova contraria quelli sono gli sterili (che godono di ben'altraconsiderazione rispetto agli omosex, peraltro), tecnicamente i gay possono figliare.


----------



## Livestrong (23 Novembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> l'importante è che non ostentino la loro sterilità.


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Novembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> fino a prova contraria quelli sono gli sterili (che godono di ben'altraconsiderazione rispetto agli omosex, peraltro), tecnicamente i gay possono figliare.



Certamente. Sono solo non portati a farlo per motivi "istintivi" o "fisiologici". Cioè, davvero, io capisco che magari non risulta in linea con le nuove tendenze, ma non capisco cosa ci sia di trascendentale in quello che sostengo dal mio secondo post. Mi sembra una roba talmente banale...invece pur di tirare per i capelli la questione (non capisco poi perché, il fatto che gli omosessuali rappresentino una devianza non comporta di per se' nessuna discriminazione, e' come avere la forfora, per dire) si tirano in ballo le gradazioni, le posizioni di chi fa mille studi ma poi segue l'aria che tira, l'inseminazione in vitro etc etc etc. 
Boh.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (23 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Certamente. Sono solo non portati a farlo per motivi "istintivi" o "fisiologici". Cioè, davvero, io capisco che magari non risulta in linea con le nuove tendenze, ma non capisco cosa ci sia di trascendentale in quello che sostengo dal mio secondo post. Mi sembra una roba talmente banale...invece pur di tirare per i capelli la questione (non capisco poi perché, il fatto che gli omosessuali rappresentino una devianza non comporta di per se' nessuna discriminazione, e' come avere la forfora, per dire) si tirano in ballo le gradazioni, le posizioni di chi fa mille studi ma poi segue l'aria che tira, l'inseminazione in vitro etc etc etc.
> Boh.



tranquillo che se è per avere un bambino l'attitudine la tirano fuori. 
volevo solo sottolineare quest'aspetto, 'sto vittimismo lascialo ai gay, tu puoi farne a meno.


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Novembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> tranquillo che se è per avere un bambino l'attitudine la tirano fuori.
> volevo solo sottolineare quest'aspetto, 'sto vittimismo lascialo ai gay, tu puoi farne a meno.



Beh mica tanto. Il vitro, l'adozione, servono a questo. Perché di gay che fecondano donne naturalmente non ne vedo molti.
Vittimismo? Mah.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (23 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Perché di gay che fecondano donne naturalmente non ne vedo molti.



va' su una chat gay, ne trovi a iosa.

tu comunque parlavi per ipotesi e io ho adottato lo stesso principio. non mi sembra che l'eterosessualità si sia estinta.


----------



## vota DC (23 Novembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> L adozione idea malsana?Se una coppia non puo avere figli in modo naturale o tramite fecondazione...cosa deve fare?
> Arrendersi alla natura?



Se non può avere figli non li ha e basta. E' come trattare il cane di casa, gli studenti o gli impiegati come propri figli, comunque li consideri non sono tuoi figli.


----------



## Doctore (23 Novembre 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Se non può avere figli non li ha e basta. E' come trattare il cane di casa, gli studenti o gli impiegati come propri figli, comunque li consideri non sono tuoi figli.


Quindi...se uno ha un tumore è giusto che una persona muore senza curarsi perche la natura è fatta cosi.
L'essere padre o madre non ha nulla a che fare con la capacita di procreare...ma proprio niente.


----------



## Hammer (23 Novembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Se la società fosse invece meno ottusa e bigotta di quanto sia ora e ipoteticamente un bambino non venisse deriso per il fatto di avere 2 mamme o 2 papà, saresti favorevole o contrario? Giusto per capire.



È quello che penso. Spesso quello che hai citato è uno dei primi motivi da addurre contro le adozioni, ma allora la domanda da farsi è: è un problema del bambino o della società?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Novembre 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> quello che hai scritto è un misto di qualunquismo, generalismo e luoghi comuni che difficilmente avevo letto con un taglio di nonchalance e normalità altrove. Affermare "detesto i gay che si vestono da donna" è una frase che racchiude xenofobia, intolleranza e ignoranza (ignoranza perchè non sei un antropologo, non sei un biologo, non sei uno psicologo, non sei uno psichiatra e non hai basi scientifiche e accademiche per poter affermare quello che hai detto, anzi nessuno le ha perchè il parere del singolo vale zero: è la comunità scientifica nel suo insieme che può dire cos'è malattia o devianza, non tu). Alcune persone saltano il fosso e traducono il tutto in violenza. Probabilmente tu non avresti mai il coraggio di mettere le mani addosso ad un omosessuale, deriderlo in pubblico perchè è vestito da donna, e non farai mai il "salto del fosso", ma ciò non toglie che ragioni seguendo uno schema di pensiero dettato dal substrato culturale in cui viviamo.


Tralasciando l'arroganza del tuo intervento ti chiedo:
1) Dov'è il qualunquismo, il generalismo e dove sono i luoghi comuni?
2) Perché non posso giudicarla una devianza? Ma soprattutto cosa c'entra la comunità scientifica? È un ragionamento logico quello che ho fatto sulla specie, piuttosto quello che vedo nel tuo intervento è la parola di un cavallo coi paraocchi, un bambino che arriva con la sua pappardella e le sue frasi fatte, nella fattispecie sulla comunità scientifica, e dà sentenze non meno di quanto abbiano fatto gli stessi che accusa. Quello che vedo è un bambino che ha letto dello scetticismo e adesso vuole fare lo scettico, capisci che non ha alcun senso il fatto che non possiamo esprimerci in termini scientifici perché c'è la comunità scientifica? Io non vengo a dire come si debba curare una malattia, non dico come si debba fare una manovra finanziaria, non dico come si debba costruire una casa perché non sono i miei ambiti ma adesso, in questo momento, riguardo la natura dell'omosessualità, cosa accidenti c'entra il discorso sull'ambito di competenza? 
3) In tanti anni di vita non ho mai letto da nessuna parte che detestare significa implicitamente voler fare violenza. Detestare l'ho detto nella maniera più consueta di questo mondo, cioè detestare come mal sopportare, mal tollerare. Quindi, invece di fare il paladino di dio solo sa cosa, e invece di venire a vomitare idiozie come quella del fosso, vai a fare il filosofo da un'altra parte; tra l'altro confermo, dal momento che detestare non significa fare violenza io non avrei mai il coraggio ma soprattutto non avrei mai l'*intenzione* di "mettere le mani addosso ad un omosessuale, deriderlo in pubblico perché è vestito da donna, e fare il tuo tanto amato salto del fosso".


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Seguendo il tuo ragionamento anche le persone con più di 60 anni sono inutili nell'ottica di proseguimento della specie. Quindi che facciamo, consideriamo inutile la loro presenza?
> Non siamo più uomini delle caverne, esistono metodi per avere figli anche senza esserne in grado per nascita.


Il fatto che una persona non possa procreare non vuol dire debba essere debellata dalla società. Allora tutti quelli che non procreano per scelte sono da condannare a morte?  io parlavo in termini naturali, e secondo me quelli sono i motivi per cui si può giudicare l'omosessualità una devianza.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Novembre 2013)

Lalas ha scritto:


> Intervengo solo perchè gli volevo dire a Splendidi che lui in passato ha detto che io sono omosessuale, ma lui è stato visto in piazza Aspromonte mano nella mano con un bel ragazzino.


Lalas!  Comunque non hai di che vergognarti eh, qua stiamo soltanto discutendo circa la tua natura, nessuno ti discrimina


----------



## Livestrong (23 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Certamente. Sono solo non portati a farlo per motivi "istintivi" o "fisiologici". Cioè, davvero, io capisco che magari non risulta in linea con le nuove tendenze, ma non capisco cosa ci sia di trascendentale in quello che sostengo dal mio secondo post. Mi sembra una roba talmente banale...invece pur di tirare per i capelli la questione (non capisco poi perché, il fatto che gli omosessuali rappresentino una devianza non comporta di per se' nessuna discriminazione, e' come avere la forfora, per dire) si tirano in ballo le gradazioni, le posizioni di chi fa mille studi ma poi segue l'aria che tira, l'inseminazione in vitro etc etc etc.
> Boh.



Il tuo intento era quello però furbacchione


----------



## If Everyone Cared (23 Novembre 2013)

ma poi che c'entrano i gay coi travestiti lo sapete solo voi.


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Il tuo intento era quello però furbacchione



Giuro che non ho capito


----------



## Livestrong (23 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Giuro che non ho capito



Era il tuo obiettivo dall'inizio suscitare quelle risposte


----------



## If Everyone Cared (23 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Era il tuo obiettivo dall'inizio suscitare quelle risposte



stai dicendo che mortino è un trollone?


----------



## Livestrong (23 Novembre 2013)

Trollone no, però gli piace fare il polemico. Lo capisco però, anche io provo un certo fascino nel combattere coi mulini a vento


----------



## Djici (23 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Trollone no, però gli piace fare il polemico. Lo capisco però, anche io provo un certo fascino nel combattere coi mulini a vento



no dai... la verita la sa solo lui ma per me non ha mai voluto fare polemica...
ma ora non si puo piu dire nulla, neanche con un argomentazione di buon livello.


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Era il tuo obiettivo dall'inizio suscitare quelle risposte



Ma no suscitarle no. Me le aspettavo, però non era mia intenzione seminare zizzania.

So che spesso muovo acque che andrebbero lasciate come stanno, ma penso sia importante riflettere bene sulle cose e non mangiare un pasto preconfezionato ad arte.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Novembre 2013)

Alcune considerazioni sparse:

Non considero l'omosessualità una malattia ma però sicuramente è un anomalia biologica,
paragonabile a quella di un etero che non vuole avere figli

Odio i gay che ostentano eccessivamente, ma ho visto un gay pride e devo dire di essermi divertito,
credo che vada inquadrato come una manifestazione folkloristica

SInceramente non capisco cosa centrano le coppie gay con le adozioni, a questo punto al massimo la discussione pùò essere se permettere a chiunque di adottare un bambino, compreso i singoli

La cosa che trovo veramente aberrante è la posizione della chiesa verso i gay, che a mio parere andrebbe penalmente perseguita


----------



## O Animal (24 Novembre 2013)

Pur essendo abbastanza omofobico non ho niente contro la omosessualità. Per quando riguarda le adozioni da parte di coppie omosessuali sono invece la persona più contraria al mondo. 

Secondo me un infante educato in un ambiente omo avrà una maggiore curiosità per il mondo omo essendo questa la "normalità" della sua famiglia e rischierà da adulto di pensare di poter ritrovare il calore del focolare familiare solamente all'interno di un ambiente omo.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Novembre 2013)

o animal ha scritto:


> pur essendo abbastanza omofobico non ho niente contro la omosessualità.



Eh???


----------



## O Animal (24 Novembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Eh???



 Sapevo di confondere con questa frase ma non ritengo l'omofobia analoga al razzismo o al sessismo come dice la UE. Secondo me l'omofobia, come dice bene il termine, è una repulsione irrazionale all'omosessualità ma non per questo rappresenta una discriminazione degli omosessuali. Credo vi sia un errore nella accezione del termine perché la fobia non è discriminazione e viceversa...


----------



## Marilson (24 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> tra l'altro confermo, dal momento che detestare non significa fare violenza io non avrei mai il coraggio ma soprattutto non avrei mai l'*intenzione* di "mettere le mani addosso ad un omosessuale, deriderlo in pubblico perché è vestito da donna, e fare il tuo tanto amato salto del fosso".



Era importante che tu chiarissi quel passaggio. Per il resto non ho voglia di risponderti. Buon forum


----------



## tamba84 (24 Novembre 2013)

nessun problema! una volta è anche successo che un gay che conoscevo ci provasse con me, gli faccio, rispetto il tuo orientamento ma sono etero


----------



## Gekyn (24 Novembre 2013)




----------



## Doctore (25 Novembre 2013)

Gekyn ha scritto:


>


è un troll...per forza


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (25 Novembre 2013)

ne conosco abbastanza,maschi e femmine,bisex o chi ha solo provato e poi ha cambiato idea,dichiarati e presunti(che poi non sono presunti semplicemente non lo ammettono),una volta un amico di una mia amica di tipo 30 anni ci provò con me .-. tagliai corto e andai via  comunque sia non mi danno fastidio,fin quando non danno fastidio a me. Ad esempio "odio" i gay pride che sono praticamente un carnevale di rio,solo che al posto dell brasiliane ci sono cul.i e palle maschili all'aria.
Odio il fatto che facciano sempre le vittime sull'omofobia alla minima occasione che si presenta.
E(anche se mi darete addosso) sono contro l'adozione,per il matrimonio non mi importa hanno il diritto di sposarsi pure loro,ma per quanto mi riguarda un bambino deve avere una mamma e un papà,datemi dell'omofobo,ma non posso farci nulla,la penso così


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Novembre 2013)

Gekyn ha scritto:


>



Sta facendo apposta il linguaggio del
Corpo è palese


----------



## Lollo interista (27 Novembre 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> il problema più che altro è che vi arrogate il diritto di definire malattia l'omosessualità, ma non avete nessun diritto a farlo. L'omosessualità è stata considerata una malattia e ora non lo è più. L'OMS ha depennato l'omosessualità dalla lista di malattie mentali nel 90 credo.. definendola una variante naturale della sessualità umana. Addirittura associazioni di psichiatria hanno rimosso questo vincolo negli anni settanta, rimuovendo l'omoessualità dai manuali. Il fatto è che se oggi un medico afferma che l'omosessualità è una malattia, di fatto rischia la radiazione dall'albo. Non so se mi spiego. Poi ovviamente siamo in democrazia e ognuno afferma quello che vuole, un po' come dire che Mussolini è stato un grande statista o che l'olocausto non è mai esistito. Tuttavia c'è una cosa che non capisco. L'accanimento. Cosa vi importa a voi di cosa fanno gli omosessuali? Se poi vi preoccupate tanto della sopravvivenza della specie umana, sappiate *che siamo 6 miliardi* e solo il 5% è omosessuale. Direi che siamo più che abbastanza per sopravvivere come specie..



Ce ne vorrebbero più di omosessuali


----------



## Lollo interista (27 Novembre 2013)

@Morto

Sei troppo cerebrale,in America direbbero che _overthinki_,se posso permettermi


----------

